# Bredli breeding!



## Gus2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey guys want to breed one of my Bredli with a coastal,Darwin or diamond.or olive python.has anyone else done something similar? Also need a hand with the breeding.they've got to be cooled? Any way any help would be appreciated,hopefully you guys are more helpful than those Aussie pythons dicks


----------



## graham_battison (Jan 24, 2008)

I would breed it to bredli only. An olive python would eat it. Why would u consider that?! It would be a pretty ugly hybrid imo!


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Gus2013 said:


> Hey guys want to breed one of my Bredli with a coastal,Darwin or diamond.or olive python.has anyone else done something similar? Also need a hand with the breeding.they've got to be cooled? Any way any help would be appreciated,hopefully you guys are more helpful than those Aussie pythons dicks


I wouldn't be too hopeful.... I have a diamond x bredli and she's pretty. You should cool them, diamonds should be cooled regardless of whether you're breeding or not. The two I am breeding have had no food since mid october and I have started lowering their heat to 70-75f at night and normal heat during the day. I will introduce the male around christmas. Everyone has different ways of doing things but this is the advice I was given by someone I trust.


----------



## Ozimid (Aug 5, 2012)

Gus2013 said:


> Hey guys want to breed one of my Bredli with a coastal,Darwin or diamond.or olive python.has anyone else done something similar? Also need a hand with the breeding.they've got to be cooled? Any way any help would be appreciated,hopefully you guys are more helpful than those Aussie pythons dicks


How can u call people on Aussie Pythons DICKS.... When u ask about breeding a Bredli to a Olive.... Retard!!!..... Also do your ground work before posting shit like that as Bredli r a sub species of Morelia unlike all ya other carpets


----------

